# Alpha pharma



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

A source of mine has let me know he will be getting alpha pharma products in, Just wondered if anyone had any experiences with this manufacturer?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Using there parabolon now and it is decent stuff


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Using there parabolon now and it is decent stuff


Me too,they are a pretty good lab tbh


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers, not one I've heard before but good to hear positive feedback.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

all good from alpha pharma mate ....top lab...i just some of there 50mg winny in and waiting on some proviron to come in too...


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

apple said:


> all good from alpha pharma mate ....top lab...i just some of there 50mg winny in and waiting on some proviron to come in too...


Very good lab.


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Using there test enth at the moment... good stuff ill defo be ordering some more in the next week or so!!!


----------



## Be Real (Apr 14, 2011)

started testobolin alpha pharma. Its very very thin, almost like water. when i injected it i have never had as much blood pump back out of me. i have been using irani test or schering for years ant they are much thicker oil. i know the the thickness of the oil does not mean the stronger the gear. but its that thin its so close to water, very clear to, its as if it just ran out of the injection site cause it ws so thin. side of box has alpha check and scratch of bar etc, packaging and amps look very impressive.

Can anyone relate to this before i waste my time injecting more of it. if so got a few hundred irani test prob just go back to them (running 10ml a week but only 2ml per injection, no pain but lot of blood

thanks in advance


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

It's totally fine mate ...diff labs use diff oil and different grade solvents ect ..you good to go


----------



## Be Real (Apr 14, 2011)

apple said:


> It's totally fine mate ...diff labs use diff oil and different grade solvents ect ..you good to go


Thanks for reply. Shooting gear a long time, no pain from injection. Read loads good reviews on it so thought give it a bash, but then once i seen it i was like wtf. Ill stick with it anyhow at ten ml a week, ill re post my opinion of the stuff in few weeks for those that care lol. thanks


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I have used their hcg and proviron and both have been fine. I agree with the coment about packaging too, its very good and allows to validate your purchase on the Alpha Pharma website.


----------



## Be Real (Apr 14, 2011)

Andrewgenic said:


> I have used their hcg and proviron and both have been fine. I agree with the coment about packaging too, its very good and allows to validate your purchase on the Alpha Pharma website.


I used there hcg also, regarding the packaging, looks awesome but the gear just looks real thin to me, almost like water, its first time i seen alpha pharma gear and no one in gym had, so just decided to ask on this. i dont know what it is but anytime i used "thicker oil Gear" i got better gains. not sure if its just a psychological thing but the likes of denkall test 400 and schering nice thick oil. this alpha stuff so thin its hard to believe there is 250mg testosterone running through it. going to try it anyhow, ill know by libido and few other signs in few weeks. sometimes packaging sells a product a little to much.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Be Real said:


> I used there hcg also, regarding the packaging, looks awesome but the gear just looks real thin to me, almost like water, its first time i seen alpha pharma gear and no one in gym had, so just decided to ask on this. i dont know what it is but anytime i used "thicker oil Gear" i got better gains. not sure if its just a psychological thing but the likes of denkall test 400 and schering nice thick oil. this alpha stuff so thin its hard to believe there is 250mg testosterone running through it. going to try it anyhow, ill know by libido and few other signs in few weeks. sometimes packaging sells a product a little to much.


I hear yer about the product relying on the packaging heavily, but the hcg has defo worked ok for me, did my last jab of test e last thursday and I have maintained decent bollock size throughout cycle.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Brilliant stuff, im on their sust right now


----------



## Be Real (Apr 14, 2011)

ok guys, thanks for your opinions ill just hammer on keep jabbing it.

Thanks again for gettin back to me.


----------



## Arnold100 (Jun 11, 2009)

My source getting this in too, good to hear


----------



## Red1436114502 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've used a number of their products after searching around for reviews.... seems to be spot on IMO. The packaging and websites make it look professional and legit, however, I know that's nothing to base the quality of the product on.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My favourite. Using their sust and deca as we speak.


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

My source has some of their gear

Are they a real pharma lab or just a decent underground firm?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Raylike said:


> My source has some of their gear
> 
> Are they a real pharma lab or just a decent underground firm?


UG but very high standards, they are a certified lab with a certificate but money can buy you a certificate in india 

But they did have to meet strict criteria, which normal UG doesn't as they are criminal organisations


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol.

But they seem to be decent, guess thats the only thing that matters mate.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I was on for 10 weeks their sus and EQ, totally painless jabs btw, when I ran out and switched to their Enanthate and was in fcking agony off each shot. I could only get Iranian test so switched, two weeks later strength shot up and so did weight. got minimal gains off AP, not impressed to be honest. I was recovering post op and was way down on strength etc so should have had a very good rebound. Didn't get anywhere to speak of until I went on Iranian. By then time to come off so bit of a nothing cycle. Definately gear in it, as balls disappeared libido up etc, just nothing like I'd had on other cycles.

Could just be that I don't respond well due the the oil they use ??


----------



## ttquatro1 (Feb 18, 2011)

i,m using there prop and test e , does anyone find it seizes up the barrel


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ttquatro1 said:


> i,m using there prop and test e , does anyone find it seizes up the barrel


Thats coz its suspended in ethyl oleate and it does tend to cause the barrell to seizue up! Nothing to worry about!

My british virormone does the same thing...


----------



## ttquatro1 (Feb 18, 2011)

i draw up some tr tren first then the prop, it seems to help the seizing


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Using there dbol and Oxys at the moment and loving them


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Used a number of labs got to say this has been the best lab so far..Me and three other lads are using there testobolin test e on its own and gaining very very well


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Alex The Kid said:


> Used a number of labs got to say this has been the best lab so far..Me and three other lads are using there testobolin test e on its own and gaining very very well


Any pip from the testobolin? How much are you taking each week?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I got nothing what so ever mate just a bit of flu like symptons next day which lasted few hours..was nothing.. running at 500mg only


----------



## vodkalol (May 17, 2012)

alex>> how ofen you jab?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Be Real said:


> I used there hcg also, regarding the packaging, looks awesome but the gear just looks real thin to me, almost like water, its first time i seen alpha pharma gear and no one in gym had, so just decided to ask on this. i dont know what it is but anytime i used "thicker oil Gear" i got better gains. not sure if its just a psychological thing but the likes of denkall test 400 and schering nice thick oil. this alpha stuff so thin its hard to believe there is 250mg testosterone running through it. going to try it anyhow, ill know by libido and few other signs in few weeks. sometimes packaging sells a product a little to much.


alpha pharma are a fantastic generic lab out of india.

I use their boldenone for my wife- def spot on in regard to dose (girls are senssitive).

As for the the thin oil- has NOTHING to do with the AAS or ester- the thinnest, most "watery" solvent is actually EO (ethyl oleate) and its this that has zero PIP and can hold the highest amount of dissolved AAS. Perfectly clear, and very runny. Most good labs these days do their high concentration stuff in a mixture of EO and other oil.

when i dissolve my raws these days I use 100% EO as its the most comfortable and cna hold 400-800mg of AAS/ml. However, some poeple are allergic to EO, and it has a drawback of making the syringe plunger sticky if left in the syringe a while as it "eats" rubber. PC test 400 has EO mixed in, which is why they use a silicon stopper on their vial (all though not all labs do).

For my money, alpha pharma is one of the top product on the market, on par with Unigen.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ttquatro1 said:


> i,m using there prop and test e , does anyone find it seizes up the barrel


correct....



MonstaMuscle said:


> Thats coz its suspended in ethyl oleate and it does tend to cause the barrell to seizue up! Nothing to worry about!
> 
> My british virormone does the same thing...


and for the right reason, its the EO that "eats" the rubber, causing the stickiness.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

ive got some of their sust and am alternating it with the sust i have, which will run out in the next week or so cant say that i have noticed a differenc between the two so i say it good sheeet leroy


----------



## ungeheuer (Jan 12, 2011)

too bad they dont carry tren ace, parabolin gives me weird (bloody) acne. tren base gives my injection spots a weird color, like somebody hit me.

quality is great, prices are aswell, only thing i wonder about is the vitex. anyone know about its quality ? i use it now, but basically have nothing to compare it with, i dont get sides either. could be relabelled generics like some branded gh.


----------



## Bumby (Jan 6, 2012)

I've used AP's HCG, Testabolin and Winny tabs, plus got some of their Tren Hex & Mast in my stash. Zero pip from their Testabolin and good results from their Winny. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## PARASXOS (Apr 7, 2014)

guys,i have some alpha pharma nolva on hand,its legit right?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PARASXOS said:


> guys,i have some alpha pharma nolva on hand,its legit right?


A 2 year bump :lol:

Pics mate?


----------



## PARASXOS (Apr 7, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> A 2 year bump :lol:
> 
> Pics mate?


dont have and cant take any damn.im gonna try to take some pic and post next days,im gonna use alphas nolva in a month and a half,so im not in a big rush...however it would be good to know that is legit.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I've just started Alpha phama sus seems good.


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

I have used their Nolva and is g2g mate


----------



## averta (Jun 21, 2013)

anybody who has use mastoral caps 10mg??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Soul keeper said:


> I've just started Alpha phama sus seems good.


theyre sust is like rocket fuel! Best ive used TBH. Smooth and very potent. I did EOD jabs, found it to be ideal this way.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

If only it wasn't so expensive!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

SkinnyJ said:


> If only it wasn't so expensive!


It's not if you find the right source, only a couple of quid more than your usual 10ml vials


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

para,test c,eq and deca are g2g but dbol is crap


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

craze666 said:


> para,test c,eq and deca are g2g but dbol is crap


dbol is very poor yes, but winny, var, naps, clen are very potent. Its bizarre!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I hope their nolva is good!


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

kreig said:


> I hope their nolva is good!


Nolva worked for me mate


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Iv been running their tren ace, para and test e and only my squats have increased. Got bit more vascular a touch bigger but evey other lift has stayed the same. Been on 4 weeks now. 500 test e 3 amps para and just finished the ace. 100mg x3 wk


----------



## averta (Jun 21, 2013)

anybody who used the winny 10mg ??


----------



## Misk (Apr 13, 2014)

On their npp/nandrorapid, up 18lbs 6 weeks

Testobolin starting to kick in, constantly sweating and sex drive through the roof.

Great stuff


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

used their,test e,deca and tren e all gtg


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The Alpha Pharma stuff is top notch.

Would highly recommend all products.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Jut bought me 40 amp of testobolin 250 really looking forward to trying it tho heard a few ppl can get sides or alergic to the oil, i took burr labs test 350 or somethig and it made my chest tight and sweat like hell secinds after jabbing


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

graham58 said:


> used their,test e,deca and tren e all gtg


Since when does AP produce tren e?


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Nara said:


> Since when does AP produce tren e?


Fairly recent buddy, i believe it's in a 10ml vial, haven't seen in on price lists yet so probably quite scarce.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

imabigguy said:


> Fairly recent buddy, i believe it's in a 10ml vial, haven't seen in on price lists yet so probably quite scarce.


Cant find any information on Google about it, not even a picture... Hmm


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

It is in the new catalogue but my pharmacist has no prices for it yet. I will check again.


----------



## IronmanNoida (Jan 16, 2014)

I have Checked Mine and it is showing that your product is genuine and safe to use.


----------

